# Runabout Interior Pictures



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone willing to email me a digital from the Star Trek Magazine referencing the interior of the Runabout? My issue went somplace and my 5 year old doesn't know where.

Thanks in advance

Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Clicky clicky.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks John If you have a shot of the tail end too that would be most appreciated.

Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I didn't scan that part. Have you tried the galleries at ex-astris-scientia.org?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Didn't find much at ex-astris believe it or not. I do have a copy of the DS 9 Tech manual and that is helping out. Thanks for you help. By the way, anyone know when I can find some figures to put inside this Rio Grande?

Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, it's 1/72, so get some 1/72 figures and modify them?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Hmmmmm, could do that since the Hobby Shop has a bunch of 1:72 in various configurations from different military era's. Just that I'd rather work on the ship versus chopping bazookas, swords, M-16's, small yield nuclear devices, etc., from the figures. Would rather have some ordinary people figures or the Trek Innerspace figures.

Guess I could put the _Wafen SS and Luftwaffe_ figures in it and name the ship the _USS Messerschmidt - NCC 262-B. :freak: _


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Preiser figures? Historex and/or Airfix historical figures from some period that had bland clothing?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

John P said:


> figures from some period that had bland clothing?


Yeah, my ex-wife! :roll:  Couldn't help myself on that one.

Seriously though, I'll check around at another Hobby Shop tomorrow for the "bland" characters.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, it's coming along on the scratch built interior. Here is a link to the lastest. Click on Runabout; go to last 4 pictures.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Tomorrow the instrument panel gets installed and the fiber optics to the panel trimmed. The fiber optics will glow yellow. All of the characters are installed now. 

The “plot” of this scenario (diorama if you wish) is that of the Crew of the Rio Grande transporting an Ambassador who wishes to initiate an alliance with the Federation in hopes of stemming the expansion of the Dominion in the Delta Quadrant. The Ambassador is an unknown to the Federation, but a staunch enemy of the Dominion. 
Ambassador Darzak brings with him a never before seen rare crystalline entity that yields significant power that can be beneficial in upgrading the weapon systems of the Federation Fleet. It is imperative this entity be safely transported, along with the Ambassador, to DS9.



Not a bad story line, eh?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

That is VERY nice work. What a transformation from an "empty box!"


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Looks like you're already on top of things with the figures, but I'll still pass along two suggestions:

1) Italeri makes a Carrier Deck Crew set in 1/72 that features several jumpsuited figures who'd be pretty easy to convert

2) For a short time, there was a ST:TNG Role-Playing Game which had a set of eight or ten crew figures which would be just about right. In fact, I saw someone advertising a set over on the Swap and Sell Forum.

BTW: Sweet!

:thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks Rattrap, I'll check it out. I know I did purchase some figures at the local hobby shop but they were just a bit too small after placing them in the ship. I ended up geting these from certain Playmates sets my son had lying around. (he approved - lol).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking really great on that interior build-up! Looks like the sets from the show!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Jack,
Great work on your interior. It is going to be a great looking ship when done. The lighting looks fantastic.

I don't if anyone is interested, but at WF I was told that Federation Models would be coming out with an interior kit for the Runnabout sometime this fall. I don't know if this is still in the works or just B.S., but this came from a gentleman working at Federation's table.

Rogue


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok gang, here are the latest shots. I'm sealing up the hull today and proceeding on to the engines. The instrument panel was a bunch of fun  .

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Enjoy

Jack

edit: The link should work now


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Edit: Okay I went back to page one and clicked on the first URL you provided....looks good Jack!  Do you have any pics of the cockpit before you put the Runabout together???

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

The best I can offer are the pics labeled as "cockpit" and "fiberoptics". I stole the front seats off a Playmates E-D playset. The instrument panel is a wrap around design which secures along the insides walls and under the front window. I made stickes for the panels and wall using the DS9 Tech manual.


If, and that is the big word, I had planned this out better, I would have run the fiber optics through the roof and down the front window post into the panel. The instrument panel needed to be secured in the top half of the model. Unbeknownst to me at the time, I ran the fiber optics under the floor of the bottom half. Now you could imagine how much of a blast it was securing the panel to the top half of the cockpit with the fiber optics coming up from the bottom half. Kind of like rigging a ship already in a bottle. Tons of fun !!! (I put that in my notes for future reference  ). Always a learning experience. Also a good reason it takes me longer to put these things together than most folks. But the end result is good (thank god).

Jack


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

LOL gotta live and learn buddy...and all trial and error with this hobby.  But still looks good non the less. All you gotta do now is just paint her right? Better take some excellent beauty shots of her when she's finished. 

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Here are a few more pictures on the Runababout's progress. The windows are now taped over for prime, putty, and sand. The recent shots are the last 6 in the Runabout Photo Folder.


http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Enjoy

Jack:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's pretty cool. What are the specs for the nacelle LED's and how do you like the effect?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> That's pretty cool. What are the specs for the nacelle LED's and how do you like the effect?


The Nacelle is a 5mm Blue 3000mcd/20ma running at around 4volts.
The Bussard is a 3mm Red 1000mcd(I think)/20ma running at 2.0 volts.

9 volt wall adapter will power the ship. 

Did you want the specs on the Lego?  

You know, by the way, the digital cam doesn't do justice to the lighting on the nacelles. The blue is a much cooler and slightly softer tone and the bussard dome; well, that turned out spectacular!! Pure Red just like on TV. (must have been the Lego)

Thanks


Jack :wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The light distribution is great for a single blue LED firing from the back of each nacelle. A lot more cost effective than ccft's I imagine. Great work!


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

That looks great! The nacelles look good from what I can tell, and they often don't. That lego idea was a good one. Same with the figures you used, I hadn't thought of that.

I like the medical bed in the back, nice touch. Really the whole thing is great.

If I could have made one suggestion it would be to replace the plastic window inserts as the ones that could with the kit are too distorted around the edges. Hard to see through after doing all that work.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Replacing the windows... Sound like deja vu, Jack? :wave:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Replacing windows ..... yep, deja vu'. By the time I received alternative suggestions I had already sealed up the hull.  But then next one I build will have custom windows. Live and learn......but this thing is still going to look awesome for an Ertl kit.


Jack :wave:


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Dude ! What a piece of work !!!! 

It´s the first time I see someone make a worthy Runabout !!! Congratulations ! 

I´m always intented to do something like this, and I have some questions:

1. What figures have you used ?

2. What seats have you used ? There are some car seats which looks a lot like the Runabout seats, but they´re too large.

Again, congratulations ! It´s nice to see such a great work.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Everything I needed as far as seats and "carbon based units" was found here:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Here are a few more pics ( 5 of them at the bottom of the photo page. Finally, she is ready for a primary airbrush base coat tomorrow.


Jack:wave:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic job Jack,
The Runabout is one of my all time favourite ships (I am a big shuttle fan) and your interior looks spectacular. 
Can't wait to see it fully finished..

Alien


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Started airbrushing the main hull today. Light Grey base coat with dark grey, cammo grey, and tan.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Pics are listed as p2, p4, p5

Jack:wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Comin' along nicely Jack!  Hey Jack did you get Don's Runabout Engine replacements? The deals that glow orange??

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Captain-Raveers said:


> Comin' along nicely Jack!  Hey Jack did you get Don's Runabout Engine replacements? The deals that glow orange??
> 
> Trent


Yep, sure did!! That will be going on last since the nacelle hookups will be done through the hole I made in the pylon for those impulse intakes. That part will be very interesting to say the least.

Jack:wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome! Can't wait to see her fully finished! Btw what name you gonna make the Runabout? Custom name with the updated arrow-head symbol? The DS9-Voyager era symbol?

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Captain-Raveers said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see her fully finished! Btw what name you gonna make the Runabout? Custom name with the updated arrow-head symbol? The DS9-Voyager era symbol?
> 
> Trent


Probably the Rio Grande since I already have JT Graphiccs' decals for it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT LOOKING stuff, Fokker! Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

I tossed a few more pics in my Yahoo Photos foleder (Runabout) labeled 819a thru 819h. The airbrush work has been fun. The tan areas on the hull, except for the cockpit facia and aft section of the hull, are actually MM Camo Grey. Digital cameras do funky things at night.

Anyhow, here are the pics for now

http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Enjoy

Jack:wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Excellent Jack! She's comin' along really well. 

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

I have posted 3 more pics on the Yahoo Photos section.

http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

They are listed under Runabout as 822a, b, & c. Pylons were mounted today after the sides of the main hull were painted, detailed, and weathered. Then Nacelles get put on tomorrow and the electrical leads connected via the opening in the pylon for the impulse screen.

Enjoy

Jack :wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

"Love that Joker"..........errr sorry wrong line.. .."Love that Runabout" :lol But seriously great job as usual Jack! :thumbsup: 

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, here are a few more pics now that I have the impulse engines and warp nacelles attached. Remainder of the airbrushing should be done tomorrow along with detailing and weathering.

http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Enjoy

Jack :wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Dude that's coming along nicely! That's definitely kick butt man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up buddy 

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Some more progress shots, Look for the 826 series in the Runabout forlder.

http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Jack :wave:


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like she's about done!  Nicely done so far Jack. :thumbsup: 

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Here it is gang......99% done; just need the LCARS panel installed over the sound boards. Otherwise, amen! I took the liberty to do some weathering on it and it turned out nicely. The pictures can be found under Runabout in my Yahoo Photos. They are listed as 831a thru 831l.

http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Enjoy :wave:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome as usual Jack! You are truely becoming a master Star Trek model kit builder. And to think I knew you when.... Should have gotten you to build one for me along time ago...now I couldn't afford your level of skill. Great job. I look forward to seeing your next projects.


Scott


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Absolutely stunning Jack! I hope your customer really loves that model, and hope it damaged during shipping.

Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Captain-Raveers said:


> .... and hope it damaged during shipping.
> 
> Trent


Did you mean "not" damaged??


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Uhhhhh yeah that's what I ment! Seriously though :lol: Thanks for catch that for me....sometimes when I type to fast I don't get most words in like I want to. 


Trent


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok, I promise, this is the last group of Pics. It is now officially finished. The previous group I took had an unfinished stand. Items 91a thru 91m at:


http://photos.yahoo.com/fuzznoggincreations

Jack


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

You never cease(sp?) to amaze me Jack.  Beautiful work. I guess a lot of time and paitence does pay off, eh? 

Trent

Edit: BTW wasn't the Rio Grande destroyed in the early seasons of DS9?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Captain-Raveers said:


> Edit: BTW wasn't the Rio Grande destroyed in the early seasons of DS9?


Well, I know it almost met it's demise against the wall a few times during the construction phase.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Ah okay...and from the e-mail exchanges so it's appearent it was one of the very few that survived....I just don't think they used it that much...probably gave the crew bad luck lol.

Trent


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Well I am blown away... (And I don't live in Florida.. Sorry FL folks)
Its the BEST Runabout on the planet.. 

Great work Jack.. A real inspiration..


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks Alien. 

It's not "Canon" but I combined and improvised on the scheme. When looking at reference photos, I could not find any 2 that were anywhere close to what the vessel looked like on the show. Then again, the vessel on the show always seemed to have changes to it. 
Actually I think mine looks better.  

Jack :wave:


----------

